# [SOLVED] Computer Shuts Down On Startup



## Nosjack (Aug 10, 2007)

(I apologize if I've posted this in the wrong Forum but it's hard to tell with this problem)

The particular problem I'm having is well, summarized in the Title. My computer just shuts down when I start it up. It can last anywhere between 1-30 seconds before it does, but never past the Windows XP title screen.

From memory the hardware consists of: 

Windows XP Professional
ASUS K8N-SLI Mobo
GeForce 7800GTX SLI
2 x Sata Seagate 300GB
2 x Geil Ultra X 512MB RAM
Antec Pure Power 680W PSU

Not to mention a TV Card, Wireless Card and DVD Rom + DVD-RW

There doesn't seem to be any apparent reason for it, I've tried switching out the RAM sticks but it hasn't worked. I've tried to load it up in Safe Mode, Last Known Good Config, Start Normally, but it just shuts down before it loads.

I'll have to take it to the shop tomorrow to get it fixed but I was just wondering if there was anything I can do from home.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## techsoul (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Computer Shuts Down On Startup*

i guess you might wana switch your Power Supply box with a New one. See if that fixes the problem. But if you don't know how to switch/change the Power Supply in your system box, just take it to the shop.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Computer Shuts Down On Startup*

Hi,
It sounds like the computer is overheating. Remove all dust inside with canned, compressed air. Make sure the CPU heatsink isn't loose - if it is you have to reapply thermal paste before you reseat it.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Computer Shuts Down On Startup*

I vote for the overheating issue. Sounds like a classic case of most likely of thermal paste that is not doing the job or dust bunnies in there. Eneles hit this one on the head IMHO.


----------



## Nosjack (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Computer Shuts Down On Startup*

Thanks Guys, that was indeed what was wrong, fixed it up now.

Cheers.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Computer Shuts Down On Startup*

Great! I'm glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------



## tuljavikas (Jan 6, 2011)

I too vote for the overheating issue. I applied thermal paste..and now everything is fixed..
thanks alott...


----------

